# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Backup to network

## rnadesan

Hi All,

I am trying to backup my local db to  network drive.

When I am in SQL server EM, the network drive does not show when I try to backup. Only the c drive shows at all. My computer shows the network drive.

Can somebody, please advise or send me a check list for backup to network drive. Thanks and have a great day...

----------


## Stephen

For SQL Server to be able to access a network drive, the service must be running as a domain account and that account must have appropriate permissions on that network drive.

You can see the drive because your domain account has permissions.  

You will need to change the account that SQL Server is using.  Go to EM, right click on the server, select properties and go to the Security TAB.

Change the "Startup service account" to a domain account and restart SQL.

----------

